# 3 cars in a 2 car garage



## LondonBlue (Feb 26, 2004)

*My husband is unbelievable! He was able to fit our 3 cars in a 2 car garage

http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...780&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=&vc=1*

*Can you tell what model the cars are?*


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

Here in NYC it is considered as a 4 car garage. :dunno:


----------



## LondonBlue (Feb 26, 2004)

*nyc garages*

*We used to live in Manhattan last year. We had 1 car at that time, and the parking garage was 4 blocks away!! $350/month with a call head of 1 hour required at busy times (which seemed to be all the time).*

*I think living in Manhattan was the root cause of why my husband had to stuff all 3 cars as spaciously as possible into the 2 car garage.*


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

That is not a 2-car garage.


----------



## Godsogd (Oct 23, 2004)

:stupid: 
A two car garage is about 18 feet wide - that baby has to be about 25... Good On Yah!


----------



## Watchdog (Jan 23, 2005)

Well if that's a 2 car garage then it's huge. There's absolutely no way that would be physically possible in my garage.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

I think they call those 2 1/2 car garages...

Alex


----------



## Jalli (Jan 10, 2005)

My dad once fit three cars and four motorcycles into our 2 car garage. The cars were three-four inches apart while the motorcycles were stuck in the corners...

Necessity is truly the mother of invention !!!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Yes, it is a big garage. I parked the G35 and the bimmer to the sides. The G35 is only inches away from the wall; the bimmer about a foot (I was barely able to get out of the driver side door). I folded the mirrors in and then eyeballed the remaining space before getting the Diamante in. I later measured everything; each car is about 6-ish feet wide. The interior width of the garage is 23.5 feet, the depth just under 23 feet. It was listed as a 2 car, but yes, it is definitely more like 2.5 cars (or 3 if you can park like me!). Not having other junk in the garage really helps! Kash


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

kashrahman said:


> ...(or 3 if you can park like me!).


 uch:
.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Jalli said:


> My dad once fit three cars and four motorcycles into our 2 car garage. The cars were three-four inches apart while the motorcycles were stuck in the corners...
> 
> Necessity is truly the mother of invention !!!


I did something like that years ago - my garage is 24' deep, so I had a TR7 convertible, a Lotus Europa, a BMW moto, my wife's Camry and my company car (a Taurus) all in there at the same time. Was not easy since the garage has poles down the center. The TR7 and the Europa were parked across the back of the garage, the moto was in a corner, then the daily driver cars were in their spaces.


----------

